# Ultimate Battle! Ash's Pikachu vs. Misty's Psyduck



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2008)

For this fight Psyduck has an ultra-super migrane.

Who wins?


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Aug 7, 2008)

um....psyduck has confsuion hax so he stomps


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Aug 7, 2008)

Psyduck.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 7, 2008)

Psyduck is deus ex machina incarnate.


----------



## blatherinon (Aug 7, 2008)

Psyduck 
limit


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 8, 2008)

Psyduck rapes


----------



## ∅ (Aug 8, 2008)

Didn't you play Pokémon? Psyduck's water will short circuit Pikachu.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 14, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> For this fight Psyduck has an ultra-super migrane.
> 
> Who wins?



He'd have the Wrath of the God of Alcohol pounding the Mother of all Hangovers to have a chance to beat the Jobberchu.

It's tazered things that should have been immune. Something that takes double damage is going to be toasted.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2008)

That's not all that true. Least from what I've seen in my rewatching of the series.
Plenty of times Pikachu's electric attacks had no effect on Rock/Ground types which is correct.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 16, 2008)

Doesn't change the fact that Uberchu has zapped things that should be immune. Hell, he even lent that power to Red's Pikachu by crossing dimensions and continuities!

And Uberchu can only be defeated by Ash's godly Charizard and Gary.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2008)

Well the Pokemon anime, like the Yu-Gi-Oh one, defies their game mechanics sometimes to tell the story better.

And of course Uberchu can cross dimensions. That's only logical. The thing is the God of tiny electic rodents.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 17, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> That's not all that true. Least from what I've seen in my rewatching of the series.
> Plenty of times Pikachu's electric attacks had no effect on Rock/Ground types which is correct.



And a lot of times it DID, like Brock's Onyx or the Marowak guy on the ways to the Pokemon League.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 17, 2008)

Pikachu's lightning did nothing to Brock's Onix. 
It worked ONCE and only ONCE after the sprinklers were turned on which both:
A) weakened Onix
B) powered up Pikachu's attack.

Hell, where I am in the Orange Island arc, Pikachu got its poor little yellow tail handed to it by a Cloyster and just now an Electrobuzz.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 17, 2008)

Psydack


----------



## Glued (Aug 18, 2008)

Pikachu has spent time around Psyduck and know what to do. Bulbasaur defeated Psyduck by tickling in the fight for Togepi. So all Pikachu does is tickle Psyduck into submission.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 18, 2008)

The expression of a winner:


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2008)

Psyduck wins but Pikachu trains for 10 minutes afterwards and stomps it.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, if that thing is already pissed then the mouse is gonna get fried.


----------



## ecelipse (Aug 18, 2008)

Pikachu wins for me. Pikachu has a lot of battle experience than psyduck. Plus he even fought a lot of tough pokemon more than psyduck which is uncommanly used by misty.


----------



## Red Skull (Aug 19, 2008)

The little yellow rat wins


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 19, 2008)

If psyduck has a headache from the beginning, then Pikachu has no chance.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 20, 2008)

Psyduck either gets tickled into submission or wins.


----------



## Federer (Aug 20, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Psyduck either gets tickled into submission or wins.



I agree with this. Bulbasaur tickled Psyduck to defeat.


----------



## Red Skull (Aug 20, 2008)

Pikachu's jobber aura is just too powerful


----------

